# Ανάλυση και ετυμολογία της λέξης «διεκδικώ»



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 22, 2008)

Γεια σας,

sarant και nickel, σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια στην παροιμία του ξιδιού. Χαίρομαι για τη διόρθωση της ορθογραφίας του «ξίδι» επειδή είναι πραγματικά πολύ λογική και ετυμολογικά σωστή. Δε μου λες, nickel, τί θα πει «συνονόματος»; Απλώς «ο που έχει το ίδιο όνομα»; Κάποτε θα πρέπει να πάρω ένα καλό μονόγλωττο ελληνικό λεξικό – αν κάποιος μπορεσεί να μου συστήσει ένα, θα του ευγνωμονώ πολύ.

Ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για τα προθέματα, κυρίως γιατί πιστεύω ότι μια καλή γνώση αυτών διευκολύνει μια βαθύ κατανόηση οποιασδήποτε ινδοευρωπαϊκής γλώσσας.

Κατά συνέπεια, μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τί ακριβώς σημαίνει το «δι» ή μάλλον «δια» στη λέξη «διεκδικώ»; Το «έκδικώ» εδώ φαντάζομαι ότι σημαίνει κάτι σαν «βασιζόμενος στο σωστό (δίκη) παίρνω (ή προσπαθώ να πάρω) από (εκ) αυτό το αποτέλεσμα που μου αξίζει». Αλλά δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος.

Με σεβασμό,

Σάιμον


----------



## Dr Moshe (Apr 22, 2008)

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Επιτρέψτε μου να σας συγχαρώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας σχετικά με σύνθετα ζητήματα όπως η ετυμολογία και η μορφολογική ανάλυση. Θα διαπιστώσετε ότι όσα μαθαίνετε σε αυτούς τους τομείς αξίζουν την προσπάθεια.

Χαίρομαι που σας απασχόλησε το ελληνιστικό ρήμα _διεκδικῶ (-έω)_ και σωστά υποθέτετε ότι στην τυπική του ανάλυση υπόκεινται οι προθέσεις _διά (δι-)_ και _ἐκ_. Εντούτοις, οι ομιλητές κληρονομούν λέξεις, όχι προθέματα ή θέματα, και αυτό είναι ζωτικό στην κατανόηση της ετυμολογικής προέλευσης.

Εν ολίγοις, το ρ. _διεκδικῶ _αποτελούσε αρχικά επιτατικό / εμφατικό τύπο τού αρχ. _ἐκδικῶ / -οῦμαι _και σήμαινε, ως είναι φυσικό, «παίρνω εκδίκηση» (< _δι(α)- + ἐκδικῶ_, *όχι *_δι(α) + ἐκ- + δίκη_). Κατά την όψιμη ελληνιστική περίοδο πρωτοσυναντούμε σε ιουστινιάνειο νομικό έργο τη σημερινή σημασία «επιδιώκω, απαιτώ», που οφείλεται σε σημασιολογικό δανεισμό από το συνώνυμο λατ. _vindicare_.

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (May 4, 2008)

Dr Moshe, ευχαριστώ πάρα πόλυ. - Σάιμον


----------

